# Woodsmith Magazine back issues now online



## Walt447 (Aug 18, 2010)

FYI those of you that have purchased the woodsmith TV series DVD collections. can now access all the back issues of the magazine on line. Check into Woodsmith.com/back issue libarary. If you subscribe to the magazine or have the DVD collection the back issues are free. 
You can search all issues and print out step by step plans
Walt


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

What's interesting here is I have the DVD back issues and it contains all issues up through 2012. However the new active account has all of the 2013 issues also.

I wonder how long the account I have will stay active. I'm also a current subscriber to the paper issue. So If I drop it do I loose the online access.

Wandering minds want to know.

Thanks for this information. Did you get it on an email or just happen to find it?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I just noticed something else that is strange. The DVD and the labels and the papers inside all state that the dvd has fron issue 1 thru issue 204. My DVD stops at issue 200.

Wandering Minds want to know.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Here is the link if anyone is looking for it: http://www.woodsmithlibrary.com/

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Walt, I wasn't able to get access. I only subscribe to the print edition, so I think you need to buy the DVDs.


----------



## Walt447 (Aug 18, 2010)

if you have the back issue DVD this will allow you future access to all online issues. If you have the TV DVD series you are able to get free access. If you have only the magazine subscription I believe the cost is $5.00 Access{ http://www.woodsmithlibrary.com Will show you a video that explains everything Hope this is of help


----------

